# The old man messed up his hive spilt. I need help!!



## pjigar (Sep 13, 2016)

I think it is luck. Your old man did not mess up. Couple hours are enough for bees to realize that they are queenless.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Read Harry Vanderpool queen introduction under queen and bee breeding heading on this site. You got your hands full with your father.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Are they his bees, or your bees?


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

pjigar said:


> I think it is luck. Your old man did not mess up. Couple hours are enough for bees to realize that they are queenless.


I agree with pjgar that, on the whole, your father has acted appropriately to split and install a queen in the (new) queenless hive. Bees miss the queen's pheromones in a matter of minutes and know they are queenless. You (Paul) have some misconceptions about bees expressed in your OP. Queen introductions like you described are not 100% successful...More like 80-90% successful. You may be ahead reading a bee a book instead of watching youtube...there is some bad advice on youtube.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Lburou said:


> there is some bad advice on youtube.


Have you noticed how shiny and white the bee jackets are on most of the youtubers giving out advice?

"This is my first inspection, but one thing I've already noticed it that you should ALWAYS....."


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

1. There are lots of ways to raise bees; what your father has done is one of them. 
2. The split should take. It's a good way to make increase.
3. There is a learning curve with keeping bees; mistakes are part of becoming a good beekeeper. Learning to relax is part of becoming a better beekeeper.
4. Even if the new queen was balled, there is likely at least one frame of eggs or very young larvae from which the original colony can make a new, new queen. If the new, new queen doesn't get mated, in five or six weeks or so you could recombine the hives.
5. Your feelings about all this are pretty natural.
6. Bees come and go. I miss my father. I would encourage you to cherish every mistake and every wise step your father makes.


----------



## PaulTheBeeMan (May 31, 2017)

They know in matter of minutes yes, but aren't there bee's that are out scavenging that wouldn't know that the old queen is gone? Esspcially since the spilt was done at 2pm on a 85 degree day...

I am reading a couple of bee books, reading a lot online (obviously where I read the same thing over and over I put more credibility towards), and if I see a lot of youtubers saying the exact same thing then I put more credibility towards that as well. I am not taking things from one source, I was stating what the majority of 20+ youtube videos and tons of articles have pointed to. I've been doing research on proper beekeeping since August of last year.


----------



## PaulTheBeeMan (May 31, 2017)

Riverderwent said:


> 6. Bees come and go. I miss my father. I would encourage you to cherish every mistake and every wise step your father makes.


Thank you for the reminder. Its hard sometimes when emotions get involved, I got the hive so that we would have something to bond over. Again, thank you.


----------



## PaulTheBeeMan (May 31, 2017)

pjigar said:


> I think it is luck. Your old man did not mess up. Couple hours are enough for bees to realize that they are queenless.



I have to give a lot more credit to bees as a democracy than to just believe its luck. I respectfully do not believe your view on this subject.


----------



## PaulTheBeeMan (May 31, 2017)

Brad Bee said:


> Are they his bees, or your bees?



They are his... 

This morning he decided to add a brood box on my hive without telling me while im at work... So much for learning this week and seeing my bee colony grow this week. Oh well I guess


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Brad Bee said:


> Have you noticed how shiny and white the bee jackets are on most of the youtubers giving out advice?
> 
> "This is my first inspection, but one thing I've already noticed it that you should ALWAYS....."


Love this and so true. I was guilty earlier. Nice post!


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Riverderwent said:


> 1. There are lots of ways to raise bees; what your father has done is one of them.
> 2. The split should take. It's a good way to make increase.
> 3. There is a learning curve with keeping bees; mistakes are part of becoming a good beekeeper. Learning to relax is part of becoming a better beekeeper.
> 4. Even if the new queen was balled, there is likely at least one frame of eggs or very young larvae from which the original colony can make a new, new queen. If the new, new queen doesn't get mated, in five or six weeks or so you could recombine the hives.
> ...


I just visited my Dad. 2nd week in a nursing home. Didn't remember my name. I reflected on his life lessons and extracted the truths even if the methods have changed (and will change again soon). 

Bees are a part of your lives. Treat them as such.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

My Dad has passed, got somewhat short changed by colon cancer. I always had respect for him and never referred to him as the ""old man".

Cherish the time left. Perhaps each tend their own hive and amicably compare notes.

Nobody is perfect and you will probably make many missteps as you learn to keep bees.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I dunno, never seen the mesh get chewed through on a queen cage though.


----------

